# Need Help installing Airport Extreme card into G4 tower



## Abed (Mar 18, 2006)

I purchased a g4 tower and an airport extreme card, now I want to put the card in the system and don't know where to put it, also when I install the card will I be able to get a wireless signal or will I need another component?


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a G4 with an airport card, I'll attach a picture of where it is. As for getting a signal, it should just "work", unless I'm mistaken.

(In the pictures, the airport is near to the purple heatsink, it's the metallic card attached to the motherboard )


----------



## Abed (Mar 18, 2006)

Sweeeeet, I can't try it now since I'm at work, but I'll do it when I get home, thanks for your help, I just found this site today and you can be sure I'll be using it like crazy, great site, very helpful indeed


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2006)

Which model G4 tower is it?  There have been various incarnations of the Power Mac G4 since the first one.  YOu need to make sure that your model Power Mac G4 is compatible with the Airport Extreme, as the early models will not physically take an Airport Extreme card...only the original Airport card.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 18, 2006)

Keep in mind that the pictures are showing a G4 with several upgrades, and may not resemble what you see in your Mac, except in a very basic way. For example, no purple heat sink, and this is an older G4 with an Airport card, not an Airport Extreme. The card bracket will be similar, but may be in a different location inside the tower. If you have an older G4, the newer Airport Extreme cannot be used, the connector is different. You would then need the older Airport card, which are hard to find.


----------



## Abed (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow, I think I'm in trouble then because it's an older g4 I think, it's this one


http://www.mercadolibre.com.ec/org-img/preview/MEC/062005/1614238_72.jpg


----------



## Abed (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.cmu.edu/computing/wireless/macchrt.html

I think I'm okay according to this, but not too sure


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 18, 2006)

It says that AP extreme works only if you have a FW800 port. If your machine looks like that, you probably don't have one. The first powermac to have one, I believe, was this.
You'll probably have to hunt on eBay for a regular airport card (not extreme)..
But first, make sure you can actually have an airport card. Click on the apple that opens a menu, then click about this mac. Click more info, then look for machine name. Mine says 

Machine Name:	Power Mac G4 (AGP graphics)

Yours should look similar, with different info possibly. Any machine older than mine does not support airport. If your machine is one of these models:
PowerMac G4 AGP, Cube, Gigabit Ethernet, Digital Audio, QuickSilver, QuickSilver 2002, Mirrored Drive Doors, you're in luck.

And yes, your processor's heat sink will not be purple unless you have an upgrade from sonnet like me. Or if you painted it purple, which I do not recommend.
I have a red video card as well, for the record, just in case that throws you off.


----------



## robynverner (Jun 9, 2008)

This helped me a lot. Thanks so much!


----------

